# Nela Park



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Today,my girl is off to Cleveland to tour G.E. Lighting's factory as part of her lighting design courses.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have worked for GE Lighting 28 years. I have only seen pics and videos of Nela Park. Hope she enjoys the tour. Is she just going to Nela or will she be going to any plants?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

All day tour.Lighting seems to be her thing in interior design.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

They have an awesome Christmas light display!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I guess, but lighting should be handled by an engineer, shouldn't they?

OK, fine maybe she will be able to spec lighting in Ohio, but I know that in many States she will not be able to spec any "lighting". If fact it's called
"engineering without a license".

In her world its called accenting...

I'm sure your very proud of your daughter congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks,Cad. She is aware of Pa. not giving her sign off rights to drawings,making the A&E firm richer,She's into changing that law or moving to another state... Maybe she'll be the E.E. I wanted to be.


----------

